# My New (very old) Patternmaker's Lathe



## wombosi (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I just wanted to share some pictures of my new lathe. I had been looking a very long time for something like this. 
Recently have nearly completed the restoration and it's all back together and moving as it should. I just need to wire up the motor and VFD.

It's a Fay & Scott, age unknown but presumed to be very early 1900s. It has brone oil-lite bearings with oil wicks running through them. Really a pretty neat design.

It swings 18" over the bed X about 7' between centers, and 36" over the gap with the bed extended, allowing about 11' between centers.

A few before pics:





































AFTER:




































































































I will be wiring up a 3 phase 3hp motor and use it with a VFD.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nicely done sir! Can't wait to see what come off of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Excellent job on the restoration! :thumbsup:
Wish I had the time (and expertise) for something like that. A few months ago a Dewalt 16" radial arm saw (1950’s) went for $50 on the government auction. Don’t even need one but I wanted it. :yes:
If you haven’t, you should post that beauty on http://www.owwm.org/ (Old Wood Working Machines).


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

That's what I call a lathe.
well done.
johnep


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent work! I love to see those old dinosaurs resurrected.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy sh!t.

Looking at the before pictures, I was thinking, "hey, that's a cool old piece of equipment." 

Looking at the after pictures, all I can think is, "Holy sh!t." 

Incredible restoration job. Incredible!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

man that is awsome you did a great job on restoring it
2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW! WOW! WOW! 

What a transformation.


----------



## Michael Short (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW .... painting it black really gave great justice to that lathe. What a great find as well. I am jealous. 


Mike


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeez, that's an amazing job ... you're hobby must be more metal restoration than woodworking.

What kind of turnings are you going to be doing that requires such a long C2C ?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Really outstanding job!


----------



## fischer18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome job on the restoration as all have stated, and dido wish I had the time to do such restoration projects because one could save a lot of money.


----------



## wombosi (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind remarks, guys.
It was definitely an exhausting process. I spent probably five full weekends on it. Everything was completely stripped down and removed, hand polished with scotchbrite, pads, etc...

To answer Phinds' question: I am a Carpenter but trying to get more into custom woodwork/millwork, and particularly woodturning. I had been searching a long time for something with at least 8' CTC capacity to be able to turn porch posts and columns. Primarily this is my interest in the machine, rather than big bowls, but I'm sure I'll do a few of those as well.

This machine is great because 90% of the time I can leave the bed closed and have the extra floor space, which is critical in my small shop.

This is one of the few machines I own. In the background you can see the classic Delta 1460. This is my second lathe and is a great machine as well. I also have a Deltra drill press, small Delta band saw, and Delta 6" jointer.

Next weekend I am going to be picking up a Crescent 12" jointer.
And next on the list will be a 10-12" table saw.
Old is definitely the way to go for me. 

I am an OWWM member; it's actually how I found the lathe!

Thanks again.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

If you took video, could be basis for TV prog and fame.
johnep


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Really great job on the old girl. My jaw dropped when I saw the before and after. I love history and the history of old tools is no exception. Just think how many craftsmans hands have used that old lathe. She probably has some stories to tell.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice restoration...Just curious...What type of building is your shop? It looks interesting.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I saw the stamp on the side "Dexter Maine"

Beautiful job.


----------



## wombosi (Oct 23, 2010)

burkhome said:


> Very nice restoration...Just curious...What type of building is your shop? It looks interesting.


My shop is a 2 car garage built presumably sometime in the 1920s.
It's about 20X22'.
2X4 construction, 2'OC, with rabbeted clapboards, no sheathing. Never quite seen a clapboard like these. Pretty interesting.
Yes, it is a cool building. Good vibes.

This baby definitely takes up a good chunk of real estate.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome job man!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

That is so neat.......and on so many levels!

Preserving the past,money(usually old equip is penny's compared to modern equiv.),connection with craftsman from yore,flowing sense of design.......that can be narrowed down to specific styles or periods,and can go on and on.

Am sure the time you spend turning with it will make all the effort rehabb'in it,very much worthwhile.BW


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

What a wonderful old machine!


----------



## PenmanBean (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow! you did a Great job on that machine! Wish I had one like it.


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

Beautiful!
I wish I had a gap bed. My Oliver pattern lathe swings 21'' over the bed,but alot of the time that's not enough, so I've got to turn on outboard end without the compound.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! You did an incredible job of restoring! I love seeing someone with an eye to see the beauty under all the rust and grime! :yes:


----------

